

Ask HN: Intro to molecular biology for a math/compsci background? - azeemansar

Recently read "Long for This World: The Strange Science of Immortality"; slightly biased, but really thoughtful book.<p>In any case, it got me interested in learning a bit more re: molecular biology; wondering if anyone knows of good resources for someone with my background (more mathphysics/compsci).<p>A vague question, but perhaps others can be helpful in refining where I should focus as well.
======
mian2zi3
I have a similar background, and I thought this book was good:

[http://www.amazon.com/Molecular-Biology-made-simple-
fun/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/Molecular-Biology-made-simple-
fun/dp/1889899097/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1282751443&sr=1-1-fkmr0)

You might also check out the MIT OCW Intro Biology videos:

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/biology/7-012-introduction-to-
bio...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/biology/7-012-introduction-to-biology-
fall-2004/)

Eric Lander gives the Molecular Biology lectures. He is a great lecturer.

~~~
azeemansar
ahh, this book looks like a wonderful primer; thank you

